# Any RECENT self-installs of a leased 622??



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

I know several have posted in the past that they installed their own *leased *622. I want to know if anyone was allowed to in the past week or so. I was told they no longer allow it and I have to wait for the PRO install on 6/4. I guess they think I'm not capable, even though I was told that *while they were activating my purchased 622 in place of a 942 - BOTH OF WHICH I INSTALLED MYSELF!*

So, I'd be interested to know if I should just install the leased 622 and play CSR roulette or if I have to wait until 6/4.


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

I can't give you any advice on what to do with your own equipment, but I can tell you what the "professional installer" did on mine. 

Since I had two dishes pointing to all the appropriate satellite locations, he:

unplugged all the connectors from my dvr522
plugged them into my vip622
powered up the vip622
called the company and activated it

I had to remind him that I had a $3000 TV with HDTV inputs that would work better with a HDMI or component hookup rather than the composite that was working in my 522. He didn't have component cables (and none came with the receiver) so I took some out of my cable stash and handed them to him, and he plugged them in as well.

That was pretty much all there was. I suppose that if I would have received a Dish1000, it would have been a little more challenging. 

E* is sending me a replacement for the first box (bad HDMI port) and they seem to be trusting me to hook that one up myself.


----------



## interpol (May 9, 2006)

I'm waiting for my lease install but was told that I wouldn't need any additional dishes and/or switches. So I asked if I could just install myself since all I would have to do is plug it in. CSR said that would not be a problem, and if I didn't need the pro install, to just call-in and cancel the appt.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I did successfully talk them into activating my leased 622 without a visit from an installer.

First I received the unit via UPS on Friday May 5th and quickly and easily swapped it out with my 921. I ran the switch check and all the other stuff. After its software upgrade it put up a "receiver needs to be activated" window. So I called dish to activate. 

CSR #1 told me about the installer visit being required. I pleaded and got the receiver activated, but the installation was still scheduled for the following Monday (May 8th). She said that installer would have to just "look it over" and call in to satisfy the requirement. Fine with me I thought, at least I'll be watching HD over the weekend.

Well after 40 minutes I had all of my AT180 channels, but none of the HD channels. I had gone through signing up for the "Gold pack" so I was surprised to not only be missing the new MPEG4 chs, but also all of my old HD channels including OTA were not available. Ugh!

So I call and speak to CSR #2, He says that the installer on Monday will activate the HD channels. WTF? I have to watch SD only all weekend. He reassures me that I'm lucky to even have the receiver getting the SD channels. I plead the "I know what I'm doing, this is my 5th Dish receiver, I've installed all them myself, etc...) He tells me there nothing else to do... Hands are tied.

Working years in tech support, I know what the next move is. I tell him that I need to escalate this call to his supervisor and thank him for his help politely. It takes a few minutes to get the supervisor on the line. But once there he's a class act. He starts off telling me that the installer is a good idea since I likely would need a Dish1000. I tell him that I'm a D.C. customer, so my HD stuff is on the 61.5 slot. We talk a little sat talk and I tell him about my set up and experience. He starts typing away and soon my HD channels appear and he cancels the installer. He tells me that he used his override and that I'm all set.

So this worked well for me.


----------



## MINKIE479 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello all. does the 61.5 have all the Voom HD in MPEG 4? if not why not wait for the dish 1000 on the install??? the 129 can also be targeted with that old 61.5 dish if you must stay on dish pro. DPP is better and you already have 2 lines use one for the sat and one for the OTA...


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks all for the info.

I'm going to self-install tonight and hope for the best.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

MINKIE479 said:


> does the 61.5 have all the Voom HD in MPEG 4?


The compression technology is the same regardless of what slot you use. The original Voom 10 are still MPEG2 while the five new Voom are MPEG4.

If a Dish 1000 isn't appropriate for your location they won't install one nor will they give you a DPP44 out of the goodness of their hearts.


----------



## jcm.oo (Jan 24, 2005)

I just got 2 leased 622's. Ordered them last Thursday and got them yesterday. I swapped out only one for now, deactivated the 942, and activated the 622, and canceled the work order. The only screw up was I wanted HD Platinum and they only had HD Gold on there. The guy did question whether I knew what I was talking about when I told him I had all the dishes necessary. After I told him I did, he put me on hold for just a couple minutes and everything was done.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

jcm.oo said:


> I just got 2 leased 622's. Ordered them last Thursday and got them yesterday. I swapped out only one for now, deactivated the 942, and activated the 622, and canceled the work order. The only screw up was I wanted HD Platinum and they only had HD Gold on there. The guy did question whether I knew what I was talking about when I told him I had all the dishes necessary. After I told him I did, he put me on hold for just a couple minutes and everything was done.


Sounds like if you stick to your guns and talk intelligently, you just have to play the spinning wheel of CSR's to get the right one.
Gives me hope, and I might do the lease upgrade, even with the lowered price, deals I can find, 30+ months to break even is a long ways off, and who knows what other changes they will make in the mean time.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

MINKIE479 said:


> Hello all. does the 61.5 have all the Voom HD in MPEG 4? if not why not wait for the dish 1000 on the install??? the 129 can also be targeted with that old 61.5 dish if you must stay on dish pro. DPP is better and you already have 2 lines use one for the sat and one for the OTA...


129 is a problem here in the DC area. 110, 119, and 61.5 gets us all the HD that is availble to anyone and our HD locals are on the 61.5 only.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Today was the day to call the special number and schedule my 622 upgrade / install. 
Took about 10 minutes on hold and then the CSR came on and asked what I wanted to do. 
Upgrade my 921 to HD Platinum and add the 622 as well.
I questioned about the reliability of the 622 and he quickly admitted many people were having problems with them and if I sent in my 921 for the $200 credit, I may be without for a few days. So, I said I would keep the 921 until Dish shuts it down with no MPEG2 HD channels. He said that will be quite awhile as they have no immediate plans to do that, but that it would not receive any of the latest MPEG4 channels.
Next we went round and round about the charges for my account. At first he tried to say I would need to pay an HD activation charge, a lease charge and a DVR recording charge on the two receivers. At one point I said maybe I need to hang up and try a different rep to set up the account because I know the HDPlatinum includes these extras for the DVR service and I should not have to pay a lease on my 921 which I own. With that he asked me to hold on and in a few seconds came back and confirmed I would get all waived but the $6 lease fee for just the 622 added to the subscriptions. OK, that puts me at-
104.99 (99.99HDPlatinum + 5.00Locals)
1.50 for my CBSHD waivered out of Market channel ( I thought I would lose this???)
6.00 for the 622 lease fee.
117.49 total per mo plus taxes

Let me know if I paid too much!

After some back and forth discussion he told me he would waive the following-
49.99 install fee one time charge to be credited back on next month's bill.
5.00 for him charging my creditcard# one time charge
6.00 monthly lease fee on the 921 that I own
5.95 x2 for the DVR charge monthly
5.00 x 2 HD activation fee monthly
This additional discussion got these charges of an additional $27.90 per month waived. Frankly, I shouldn't even had to have that discussion. He just didn't seem to know about these charges included until I advised that they were. 
I wonder how many people are being overcharged by Dish? I wonder if I'm still being overcharged?

Anyway, time to set up the install dates-
I advised that my personal schedule is tight but he said he could get me in as early as June 8th. Not good for me and then he said they don't like to schedule the 622 earlier than a month from order date because the 622's are in very short supply. I suggested taking a date in the last week of June as I know I can work my schedule around it that far ahead in time. So we're set for June 26th. He said the 622 would be arriving much earlier and to just wait for the installer- 

Self install-
Now here's some new info I haven't read here yet- I suggested I could easily install it myself and he said yes you probably can but understand that you will void the warranty on lease equipment and if it fails, then you'd be paying for the retail price of the 622 or additional install charges. Best, with the track record on the 622 and with lease equipment to let the installer do it. Personal install for owned 622 would not violate the warranty. OK< I accept that at face value although there may be certain state rights that differ. Bottom line If you lease let them install, If you buy and own the 622, YOYO to decide.

Re the 921 $200 credit- He said I had 60 days from the date of install to return the 921 for a credit but there may be an expiration date that would hit first. I will need to order up that return authorization within the 60 days of the install. I'll make that decision depending on the reliability and track record of the 622.

Finally I ask about the dish configuration. Here the tech side of the discussion began to get suspicious. He said I would have to switch to a Dish 1000 and they would remove my 61.5 dish. I suggested that all the MP4 channels were on 61.5, why do I need 129? After he checked he then agreed with me and said my present dish array will work fine. 



So that's my experience- came close a couple of times of me politely ending the call about the charges but finally he came around and waived all but one lease fee. My equiopment cabinet is now ready with all connections at the shelf so when the date comes the install should be a piece of cake.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> ... With that he asked me to hold on and in a few seconds came back and confirmed I would get all waived but the $6 lease fee for just the 622 added to the subscriptions. OK, that puts me at-
> 104.99 (99.99HDPlatinum + 5.00Locals)
> 1.50 for my CBSHD waivered out of Market channel ( I thought I would lose this???)
> 6.00 for the 622 lease fee.
> ...


No fee for the second Receiver?


----------



## rixhd (Jul 14, 2004)

DonLandis said:


> Self install-
> Now here's some new info I haven't read here yet- I suggested I could easily install it myself and he said yes you probably can but understand that you will void the warranty on lease equipment and if it fails, then you'd be paying for the retail price of the 622 or additional install charges. Best, with the track record on the 622 and with lease equipment to let the installer do it. Personal install for owned 622 would not violate the warranty. OK< I accept that at face value although there may be certain state rights that differ. Bottom line If you lease let them install, If you buy and own the 622, YOYO to decide.


The csr that took my order and her supervisor told me the same thing. However, when I activated my receiver, the Advanced tech was aware of the situation and said that he was *closing *the installation, not *cancelling *it so that the installer would still get paid and I would still get my installation warrantee. He said that if anything went wrong within the first 90 days I was still eligible to have the installer come out and fix it. I confirmed it with him again and he said that it was the difference between closing the installation, as if it had been accomplished, and cancelling it. It makes sense since the installer got his money for no work, he should be agreeable to servicing my system.

As to the warrantee on the 622 itself, he said it would remain effective. I also have DHP.



DonLandis said:


> Re the 921 $200 credit- He said I had 60 days from the date of install to return the 921 for a credit but there may be an expiration date that would hit first. I will need to order up that return authorization within the 60 days of the install. I'll make that decision depending on the reliability and track record of the 622.


Be careful, my advanced tech and the sheet that comes in the empty box both said the following: "We cannot guarantee you will receive the $200 credit if your receiver is returned more than 60 days after your *initial order*" not the *install*. I confirmed this during activation. It is 60 days from the order date not the install date. I suppose the policy could have changed since May 6, but I recommend that you confirm it.


----------



## Beer Kahuna (Mar 25, 2005)

rixhd said:


> Be careful, my advanced tech and the sheet that comes in the empty box both said the following: "We cannot guarantee you will receive the $200 credit if your receiver is returned more than 60 days after your *initial order*" not the *install*. I confirmed this during activation. It is 60 days from the order date not the install date. I suppose the policy could have changed since May 6, but I recommend that you confirm it.


I've been told 3 different things during the 3 different calls I've made: 60days from the ORDER date; 10 days from the INSTALL date; and 60 days from the install date.

I'm not taking any chances and I'll send mine out the day after install. Now I wonder which of the 2 boxes they sent me I should send it back in? :grin:


----------



## glimmie (May 30, 2006)

I activated my purchased 622 this weekend. The initial conversation with a programming rep was as expected quite confusing but in the end I though I got what I wanted - and they did acknowldge I was grandfathered on the old HD package.

Now onto to tech support to verify the installation. I said it was fine but they insisted support must review installation before they would activate. Fine!

The tech support guy I got was great. The installation was fine but he found a few "money wasting" errors in my programming package. By sticking to the grandfathered HD package plus adding the new channels I was actually overpaying by virtue of the DVR and locals fee. He gave me the straight Platimum and actually saved money.

Motto is, verify your account carefully. The CSR's seem to be th eluck of the draw.


----------



## rixhd (Jul 14, 2004)

Beer Kahuna said:


> I've been told 3 different things during the 3 different calls I've made: 60days from the ORDER date; 10 days from the INSTALL date; and 60 days from the install date.
> 
> I'm not taking any chances and I'll send mine out the day after install. Now I wonder which of the 2 boxes they sent me I should send it back in? :grin:


I kept my 921 for 30 days just in case my 622 was defective. Your boxes should have a sheet of paper that tells you how much time you have. You should be safe to go with whatever is in writing.


----------



## Allin4greeN (Aug 2, 2005)

rixhd said:


> ...Your boxes should have a sheet of paper that tells you how much time you have. You should be safe to go with whatever is in writing.


So far, I've seen two different versions of upgrades, return boxes, and return directions...

I upgraded my leased 942 in April and completed everything myself (order through install). I am still under the original terms of my first DHA/DHPP contract (I upgraded after only 9 months as a sub) and the entire process, from ordering to rebate credit, took about 2-3 weeks.

My parents upgraded their leased 811 and 942 in May and went through a local retailer. 3 weeks later they are still waiting on a second return box (the first one looks way different than mine), they received much more complicated (and unecessary) return directions, and they never got their RA#'s. Their directions suggest that they should be returning LNB's and switches... they have none of these items to return. They were also charged $50 more than they should have been.

I'm not trying to bash retailers in general or E* specifically. I'm simply pointing out inconsistencies that I've noticed. I'm glad that I self-installed...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

rixhd said:


> I kept my 921 for 30 days just in case my 622 was defective. Your boxes should have a sheet of paper that tells you how much time you have. You should be safe to go with whatever is in writing.


Exactly! But when we discussed the return the whole idea of keeping longer than 60 days was moot since the program expires anyway. However, if the 622 remains with issues, I'll keep the 921 and forget the $200. It's not worth the aggrivation many of you are experiencing. When I sit down to watch a program the last thing I want to do is watch a stuttering video, spontaneous reboots and play experiments with a CSR on the phone for 2 hours only to find out I have to send it back anyway. I want to watch the program. The 921 will allow me to do that as it has for the past year now. Of course if I'm in that 40% of no problems, I may just send it back and collect the $200  That decision will be made at the last minute according to the paper docs that come with the box.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> No fee for the second Receiver?


You are speaking of the additional receiver fee, right? With so many fees and two of them being the different names for the same thing, it is imperative that we be specific.

Isn't the lease fee the one that is synonymous with the extra receiver fee?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

harsh said:


> You are speaking of the additional receiver fee, right? With so many fees and two of them being the different names for the same thing, it is imperative that we be specific.
> 
> Isn't the lease fee the one that is synonymous with the extra receiver fee?


It should be changed to 622 Lease Fee and NOT extra receiver fee because I don't have an extra receiver activated. I only have the 622. It doesn't make sense to me to call it an "extra receiver fee", but that is what my bill calls it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lujan said:


> It should be changed to 622 Lease Fee and NOT extra receiver fee because I don't have an extra receiver activated. I only have the 622. It doesn't make sense to me to call it an "extra receiver fee", but that is what my bill calls it.


Is your ViP622 plugged into a working telephone line?


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

My 622 was waiting on my porch when I arrived home from work on Friday, so I fired it up on Saturday. I specifically don't want a Dish 1000 install because it won't work with the 721 in my bedroom (which is still working line a champ after 4+ years!).

I hooked it up to the antenna cables, ran a checkswitch and got all four satellites I'd received with my two existing dishes, so I called to activate. The customer service rep just asked if I had signal, then had it activated within minutes.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

harsh said:


> Is your ViP622 plugged into a working telephone line?


Yes


----------

